# 95 Altima stalling



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

Have owned this 5speed for about 2 months and until recently it has been running real fine. It has about 110,000 miles. About a week ago while driving at highway speeds it missed a couple of times and then was fine. In the last few days it has got worse, however usually it starts on the first crank and runs fine. Yesterday I went about 5 miles and then started to lose power and it finally stalled as I slowed down. After about 5 minutes of cranking and waiting it started again and then ran fine. This morning again started fine and drove about 25 miles running real good and then it happened again. same thing. After about 5 minutes it started and then ran fine.
I checked the altenator yesterday cause I could hear a little rattle. It was putting out 14.04 volts and 13.94 under load. Battery is good as I have been cranking away. Yesterday I cleaned the positive terminal on the battery as it was fairly corroded.

Anybody experienced this and how to solve.

Check engine light was on the other day but when I tried to get codes it reset and has not come back on.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

canadian95altima said:


> Have owned this 5speed for about 2 months and until recently it has been running real fine. It has about 110,000 miles. About a week ago while driving at highway speeds it missed a couple of times and then was fine. In the last few days it has got worse, however usually it starts on the first crank and runs fine. Yesterday I went about 5 miles and then started to lose power and it finally stalled as I slowed down. After about 5 minutes of cranking and waiting it started again and then ran fine. This morning again started fine and drove about 25 miles running real good and then it happened again. same thing. After about 5 minutes it started and then ran fine.
> I checked the altenator yesterday cause I could hear a little rattle. It was putting out 14.04 volts and 13.94 under load. Battery is good as I have been cranking away. Yesterday I cleaned the positive terminal on the battery as it was fairly corroded.
> 
> Anybody experienced this and how to solve.
> ...


ouch, that sounds a lot like the distributor... they are notorious for going out on our cars. it also sounds sorta like the mass air flow sensor. can you get the computer checked for stored codes? you dont always get a check engine light when the computer senses a problem... get that done first - your local auto parts store should be able to do it for you and then let us know what codes, if any, are pulled out of it.


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> ouch, that sounds a lot like the distributor... they are notorious for going out on our cars. it also sounds sorta like the mass air flow sensor. can you get the computer checked for stored codes? you dont always get a check engine light when the computer senses a problem... get that done first - your local auto parts store should be able to do it for you and then let us know what codes, if any, are pulled out of it.



I will have to check the auto stores for that.
The Nissan mechanic on AllExperts.com thinks it is the fuel pump or fuel pump relay and first suggesting to change the fuel filter


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

canadian95altima said:


> I will have to check the auto stores for that.
> The Nissan mechanic on AllExperts.com thinks it is the fuel pump or fuel pump relay and first suggesting to change the fuel filter


thats good and all but its a good idea to not spend money without diagnosing it first - thats the reason for boards like this. a good tech will troubleshoot first and a mechanic will change out parts till he gets it right... 
lets check the codes first and see where it gets us. the fuel filter isnt a totally bad idea for the reason that its relatively cheap - a fuel pump is not and is somewhat labor intensive.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Take a look at the cap and rotors condition. I have seen where an inconsistent running condition was caused by these. The fuel pump relay could be to blame also you can sometimes check that by tapping on the relay when it is running if it shuts off bingo problem found. If the fuel filter is more than a year old it should be changed too.

Troy


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Take a look at the cap and rotors condition. I have seen where an inconsistent running condition was caused by these. The fuel pump relay could be to blame also you can sometimes check that by tapping on the relay when it is running if it shuts off bingo problem found. If the fuel filter is more than a year old it should be changed too.
> 
> Troy


Replaced fuel filter and relay seems to be OK. Filter had grey/black gas come out on removal.
Running better but has stalled but starts up right away after it stalls.


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

canadian95altima said:


> Replaced fuel filter and relay seems to be OK. Filter had grey/black gas come out on removal.
> Running better but has stalled but starts up right away after it stalls.



I just noticed a pin hole in the fuel filler pipe.
Obviously losing pressure so need to replace that for sure.
Just not sure why it is inconsistent.


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

canadian95altima said:


> I just noticed a pin hole in the fuel filler pipe.
> Obviously losing pressure so need to replace that for sure.
> Just not sure why it is inconsistent.


OK so car is fixed now. It was the distributor. Bought an aftermarket one for $148 and it is running good.
Thanks to all for comments on repair.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

canadian95altima said:


> OK so car is fixed now. It was the distributor. Bought an aftermarket one for $148 and it is running good.
> Thanks to all for comments on repair.


good to hear it.


----------

